# A good non-technical book on doctrine of God



## MichaelGao (Aug 10, 2010)

As I come to realize that most PB members are avid readers. I'm sure I can't go wrong with your suggestions.

So, what I'm really seeking is a READABLE NON-Technical book that talks to the heart more than the mind. I want a book that will elevate my understand of God, but more importantly to be stirred up in my love for the Lord. So nothing too dry please.

So yeah, fire away with your favorites. 

I hear good things about Pleasures of God by John Piper, also John Owen's Glory of Christ and Communion with God are quite highly esteemed (Yeah, when I said doctrine of God, I include Christology, Pneumatology in there). 

The problem with Owen is, I've read Mortification of Sin, considered one of his easy books, yet I labored through it, so I don't think I'd have the language skills to fully enjoy his more dense works like the two mentioned above. Maybe the abridgments? Are they worth it? 
O and is Pleasures of God actually readable? Wayne Grudem says he uses it for advanced theology classes...that sounds kind of scary to me .

Comments? Suggestions?? Would all be very helpful.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2010)

Paul Washer's One True God is good for beginnners.

Charnocks Attributes of God (I think the title is) is very good.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 10, 2010)

Given your requirements, I don't think you could do much better than _Knowing God_ by J. I. Packer.


----------



## Andres (Aug 10, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Given your requirements, I don't think you could do much better than _Knowing God_ by J. I. Packer.


 
After reading the OP, _Knowing God _was my first thought also.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 10, 2010)

Andres said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > Given your requirements, I don't think you could do much better than _Knowing God_ by J. I. Packer.
> ...


 
I thought of Knowing God too. It's a fantastic book. Very readable and spiritually uplifting.


----------



## LeeD (Aug 10, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Paul Washer's One True God is good for beginnners.


Very good recommendation. We are working through this with the men at our church now and thoroughly enjoying it.



Pergamum said:


> Charnocks Attributes of God (I think the title is) is very good.


The Existence and Attributes of God is the full title.


----------



## Christopher88 (Aug 10, 2010)

Knowing God by J.I. Packer *I hear its good but have not read*
Doctrine by Mark Driscoll *Simple systematic theology and reformed, on most issues*


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 10, 2010)

A sermon entitled: "God Glorified in Man's Dependence" by Jonathan Edwards. It is likely available somewhere on the Web and is also in the book: _On Knowing Christ_ which is a compilation of Mr. Edwards' sermons. _Knowing God_ also came to my mind -- it was among the books first handed to me as a new believer but is great for anyone at any stage of maturity.


----------



## DTK (Aug 10, 2010)

MichaelGao said:


> So, what I'm really seeking is a READABLE NON-Technical book that talks to the heart more than the mind. I want a book that will elevate my understand of God, but more importantly to be stirred up in my love for the Lord. So nothing too dry please.



Octavius Winslow, T_he Precious Things of God_.


----------



## MichaelGao (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations, I've actually ordered Knowing God a week ago. So I will be looking forward to reading that.
So im guessing those books i mentioned in the OP aren't what Im looking for?


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 13, 2010)

No problem with the books you mentioned; others just came readily to mind.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 13, 2010)

It's refreshing to hear I'm not the only one challenged in reading Owens.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazon.com: sproul the holiness of God


----------



## tommyb (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually, the first quarter of "The Institutes" is theology proper and I found it very easy to read and understandable. In fact, I think they are the most beautiful, expressive words about the nature of God ever put on paper. That's what really got me hooked on reading Calvin.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 14, 2010)

tommyb said:


> Actually, the first quarter of "The Institutes" is theology proper and I found it very easy to read and understandable. In fact, I think they are the most beautiful, expressive words about the nature of God ever put on paper. That's what really got me hooked on reading Calvin.


 
Great point! Calvin is very accessible.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely this one:

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Putting Amazing Back Into Grace: Embracing the Heart of the Gospel

Enjoy!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 14, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Given your requirements, I don't think you could do much better than _Knowing God_ by J. I. Packer.


 
I was going to post that very book too! One of my pastors is currently teaching through it in Sunday School!


----------

